# Anybody hear from MWIL??



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I've been thinking about her lately but she hasn't come back. She had surgery almost a month ago and yes it was a tough surgery but one month later, she should have been back. Anybody?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh shat =/
Now you remind me of that surgery, now I'm worried... it was tummy tuck wasn't it... eek


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Oh shat =/
> Now you remind me of that surgery, now I'm worried... it was tummy tuck wasn't it... eek


She said it was a tummy tuck but no insurance company pays for a tummy tuck. This was a Panniculectomy. Very painful and lots of scarring. Still, one month later?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Maybe she's just healing? =/


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

She posted in her thread a few days later that there were some problems. I was getting worried too and hoping it all went very well from there. 

I was just talking about it the other day with my fiance.

I really hope she is doing well.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Maybe I shouldn't say all of this but she is one of my FB friends, even though we never talk on there, I just looked at her page, and there has been a little activity there, liking "Divorce Court" anyway! So she is still kicking. 

But yeah, I just read a post, early July, she was in the ICU for a few days. But says she is on the mend. I'll have to send her a private message and let her know she is missed & a give a link to this thread !


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd been thinking of her too. I assumed she was healing and that she'd be back eventually.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

My sister had a Panniculectomy and it took her the better part of a year to heal completely. At a month out she was still struggling to get to the bathroom! VERY rough surgery to get through.

Hope MWIL is on the mend!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Thanks Simply A for letting me know that I was missed. You guys are really great and after all your support, I really should have gotten back on to update everyone, but I've had a rough time.

As I implicated in my first post surgery post, there were complications, serious complications. To put it bluntly, I almost died post surgery due to hemorraghing. BP crashed to 60/31 and I lost more than half my blood volume. I was so sick and knew I was fading out, my body started shutting down, it was awful. I spent five days in the hospital, received four units of blood (bless you blood donors, you saved my life).

Nothing has gone according to plan. Took 3 weeks before they could take the drains out, versus 7-10 days, due to all the old blood to be drained out.

Still can't stand up all the way straight. Afraid to take a shower because the binder I'm wearing has become like a security blanket so I'm still sponge bathing it, can't seem to get past the mental block yet.

Been sleeping in a recliner for the past month, did try the bed with legs propped up last night, worked out good, going to try it again tonight.

This has been the hardest physical thing I've ever been through and it has changed me mentally, I'll never be the same.

While it was a panni, since it was done by the VA, there was some leway, and a panni and modified TT was done, I got a new belly button, etc.

I really appreciate everyone worrying about me, thank you.

I'm still kicking, just trying to heal, physically and mentally.

Still not back to work, maybe in another week (as soon was I can get the nerve to take a normal shower!).

Love you guys, I'll stay in touch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

mommy22 said:


> Wow! Thanks so much for the update. So glad to hear you're okay. How scary that ordeal must have been. Sorry you've had such a difficult recovery. I hope things are much, much smoother from here on out! Take care of yourself!


Thanks, trying to get past the mental part, this really affected me more than I anticipated, Trying to get what happened in the hospital past me and heal and it's been very challenging, I'm not as tough as I thought I was, this took me down. Sometimes I feel like I'm 5 and not 50, forget the boobs, I don't care if they end up on my feet someday, I'm done with any elective surgery!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

mommy22 said:


> \
> 
> Sounds like you endured a real horror story. I had some elective surgery several years ago without complication. Had I had the issues you've had, I would've been backtracking in my brain too! Rest up and definitely don't push yourself. Don't return to work until your body can physically handle it. How have the subsequent doctor appts been?


Good, I go weekly right now. Doctor says everything is moving along normally was far as healing, no infection, dead skin, etc. Some swelling in front still, said thats normal, will take time to settle in to the final results, thats ok I can wait for that, just want things to normalize. At least most of the fluid is gone, they had to give me so much that I was 25 lbs heavier when I left the hospital than when I went in. That is gone now and I'm actually down 36 lbs now. They said they took off almost 8 lbs of skin. I'm taking things slow, believe me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I am wondering how often this type of thing happens ?! This is is extremely frightening. So glad to hear you are finally getting past this nightmare. Is it that they did something wrong or these things are unforseen. So a Panni is a tummy tuck- between your story and what Major Misfits sister had to endure, I am not sure anyone should even consider it !

For a time I was telling my husband I would love to get one, I miss that flat stomach before kids, but he would have no part of it, he insisted I could die, things go wrong, he wouldn't allow it, one thing he wouldn't budge on. 

Geeze, your experience ends that thought, it is in the ground and buried. 

How was your husband during this time ? He had to have been really shaken up !


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the complications but glad you are getting better now. Wish you well!


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I am so glad you are getting better. 

What a very scary thing to have happened and it has scared me off elective surgery too.

I'm happy that things are now healing nicely.

Keep us updated, and take care.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I am wondering how often this type of thing happens ?! This is is extremely frightening. So glad to hear you are finally getting past this nightmare. Is it that they did something wrong or these things are unforseen. So a Panni is a tummy tuck- between your story and what Major Misfits sister had to endure, I am not sure anyone should even consider it !
> 
> For a time I was telling my husband I would love to get one, I miss that flat stomach before kids, but he would have no part of it, he insisted I could die, things go wrong, he wouldn't allow it, one thing he wouldn't budge on.
> 
> ...


A panni and TT are similar with some differences (such as muscle tightening, new belly button), I had a combo, got the flap of skin removed, top skin pulled down and redraped and new BB. Only thing I didn't get was muscle tightening, based on my age, dr thought I would get a fine result without it.

Hemmoraghing is a risk due to redraping the skin and moving it from its original blood supply. It rarely happens (less than 1% of all TTs), but it does happen. You know how dr's always give you the risks but you always think it's going to happen to the other guy? Well, this time "I" was 'the other guy.'

Hubby kept a brave face but told someone else - they almost killed her and was quite upset but kept a strong face to me, but he did take care of me when I 
came home.

So just the luck of the draw, I kinda had a small nagging feeling the weekend before surgery that everything might not go smoothly, enough so that I pulled out my will and life insurance and gave them to my husband, maybe I should listen to myself more!

I am thankful to be alive, one of the dr's they pulled in later the evening after surgery, told me a couple of days later in ICU that I scared the crap out of him and he thought they were going to lose me. I do know it's apparently not my time to go yet and I'm still here for a reason and I have to figure out why God needs me to stay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

827Aug said:


> Sorry to hear of the complications but glad you are getting better now. Wish you well!


Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Syrum said:


> I am so glad you are getting better.
> 
> What a very scary thing to have happened and it has scared me off elective surgery too.
> 
> ...


Amen, I second that, no more elective surgery here, I'm done with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MWIL,

Happy to know that you are healing! 

After everything we went through, WE KNOW HEALTH IS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING FOR US IN LIFE! 

Without good health, we can't do anything! other problems in life become trivial. 

WHEN WE HAVE GOOD HEALTH, IT IS A BLESSING! ALWAYS REMEMBER THAT!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn... to be honest MWIL I was already worried for you at the start, I wouldn't allow the missus or my daughter or my mum or my sisters to do it, I still remember on that thread a while back before the surgery when you mentioned it - but you already made up your mind so I decided against trying to talk you down =/

But at least now you got through the tunnel and weathered the risk, you are very, very lucky! I hope you get better soon, and also... considering your hubby almost lost ya it's kinda obvious he's going to be lovey dovey and sweet  I would be too if the missus went through a near death situation -> makes one appreciate what one has.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I've been thinking about her lately but she hasn't come back. She had surgery almost a month ago and yes it was a tough surgery but one month later, she should have been back. Anybody?


I'm sorry, I forgot to thank you for asking about me in the first place. Nice to know someone cares, even someone you haven't met. Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

YOU'RE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh wow, I am so happy. 
When you said tummy tuck months ago and then that insurance approved it, I knew it was a panni. I used to work for a PS and that is one hell of a surgery. In most cases it goes very well but you never know what the human body is going to do and it sounds like yours went in to shock. Low low blood pressure is the way your body stayed alive. Low blood pressure was actually a blessing in disguise otherwise you would have bled out even more so than you already did.
Don't beat yourself up over "elective surgery". It really isn't. Having that kind of extra weight around your abdomen and lower body actually hurts your back and causes lifetime problems as you age and that isn't "weight" you can loose without surgery. It is loose skin and no amount of exercise will rid that without a scalpel. That is why so many insurance companies approve this surgery. $15k upfront or a lifetime of slipped discs, fractured vertebrae, rods in the spin, chiropractors, cold laser treatment, etc. 
You now have yourself a healthy back and your body will thank you for that in spades.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Update--I'm doing really well, I would never have believed I would feel this good. I'm 6 weeks out and healing nicely. Wound all closed up except for a one inch area that hasn't closed to the surface yet. Still not upright, slight shoulder slump, ps doesn't want me to push it until the open part of my wound is healed. I'm driving, doing light errands and will return to work, part-time to build up my stamina on Mon.

Still swollen, look preggers, but even with the sweling, I'm smaller than pre-op. But I can now finally see the light at the end of the tunnel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Great news MWIL.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Wonderful MWIL!!!


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Fabulous news MWIL! The worst is behind you now....onward and upward - everyday a little more healing, everyday a little closer to where you want to be. Yayyyyy you!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! 3 weeks ago I thought I couldn't go on...today, I feel great. The part of my wound that was open is almost closed and then I can stand up straight--yeah.

Transitioning from the recliner back to the bedroom.

Heck, things feel so good I went out and bought a new car..lol

Again, thanks all, will keep you posted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Even better, sounds great. Enjoy your new car.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Thanks all!

Enjoying the new car (Toyota Camry).

Started back to work yesterday, part-time to build up stamina.

Good thing too, the four hours I did yesterday wiped me out!

Have transitioned back to the bed from the recliner, so that's nice - the chair was getting old.

Still swollen, but actually smaller than pre-op, even with the swelling - go figure.

Almost in a total upright position, just about - not much more to go - getting tired of the hunchback stance.

Again - thanks for thinking about me - I'm doing really well.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Really glad you're doing well MWIL


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

AFEH said:


> Really glad you're doing well MWIL


Thanks, me too, I had my doubts for a while there...it's been rough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Okay, last update (I'm not promising).

Started back to work part-time last week and full time this week.

My first full 8-hour day on Monday just kicked my butt!

But today, I'm less tired than when I started the week.

Saw my PS yesterday - said all looks good. Everything normal now. My open areas are just about healed, no infection, no skin necrosis - whew - out of everything that happened at least I didn't have to deal with that.

Said I will continue to have swell hell for about another 3-4 months and won't see final results until about 6 months or so.

Good - I used to look 6 months pregnant, now I only look 4 months...ha.

But, bottom line - I'm just glad to be alive after everything that happened.

Things good on the homefront. My post-surgery experience has definitely changed me and my attitude. I am more focused on me and less on him and I'm happier. He's a big boy - even with his issues, if he's got it together enough to give me grief then he's got it together enough to get his sh*t together - right?

I've broken the co-dependency bonds - I'm free. I no longer feel guilty, moods aren't tied to his, not my job to make him happy. I'm back to me and it feels good.

Now, when the tummy is normal - I'll be hot and sexy. He better look out! HA


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I KNEW you would have a different outlook post surgery. Once you start feeling good about yourself, you start looking around at those who made you feel bad and wake up. 
I am so so proud of you. Keep working on yourself and as you said, if he can focus all that energy on bringing you down, he can certainly work on his issues to bring himself back up.
Rock on woman! Next summer is bikini season for you.,


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I KNEW you would have a different outlook post surgery. Once you start feeling good about yourself, you start looking around at those who made you feel bad and wake up.
> I am so so proud of you. Keep working on yourself and as you said, if he can focus all that energy on bringing you down, he can certainly work on his issues to bring himself back up.
> Rock on woman! Next summer is bikini season for you.,


Thanks girl!

I don't know about a bikini, I may start with something less daring, like maybe...shorts! Haven't worn those in years.

But definitely happy with life right now - now, if I could just start sleeping on my side instead of my back and it be comfortable, then I'd be in heaven. At least I'm back in the bed. I thought I'd never leave that recliner...HA


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow, MWIL...that's one heckuva story you've got there! I'm so sorry it was such a bad experience, but I'm really glad you're on the mend!

My sister had a hernia operation at the time of her Panni, and she fared much better than you did, in spite of her difficulties.

I love my sister...I'm going to call her tomorrow and tell her how glad I am that things went as they did. Thank you for that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Thanks MM - things are so much better now, for a while there I was kicking myself that I ever had this done, but as most have told me, things would get better and they have.

Most people sail through this with little or no complications, but then again you have the "other guy" where everything goes wrong, I just became the "other guy" this time.

But there is a huge difference now, 8 weeks later than before.

I'm glad your sister did well and I'm sure she's thrilled with the results, I look better already too, but my "thrilled" probably won't come along until I'm farther out and see the final results.


----------

